
Apple Pro Display XDR Review - dmitrygr
https://www.pcmag.com/reviews/apple-pro-display-xdr
======
colejohnson66
I’m impressed by the color gamut coverage of the XDR.

However:

> The entire monitor is controlled via macOS, which means that even if you
> wanted to hook up a non-Apple laptop or desktop capable of outputting video
> through USB Type-C, you couldn't. It won't turn on in the first place.
> (Trust us: We tried.) You can achieve full functionality with Windows, but
> you'll have to be running it on a Mac in Boot Camp.

 _This_ seems unacceptable. Instead of not running at the full 6k resolution
(like the 5k one does because DP, at the time, only supported 4k over one
cable), they just won’t let it work? There has to be some technical reason
besides malice.

~~~
rubbingalcohol
The fact that Apple went to the trouble to develop a Windows driver for the
Pro Display XDR but lock it down so it only works on Macs running Boot Camp -
there is no justification for that other than malice.

~~~
colejohnson66
_Did they_ write a driver for Windows? The review wasn’t clear. They just said
it only worked on Windows if you’re running Bootcamp. That could easily mean
the Mac (computer) does all the “driver” work, not necessarily macOS (the OS).
In which case, that would explain why it doesn’t work on any computer other
than a Mac.

~~~
Teever
I will admit that I know very little about monitors or their drivers but it
wouldn't surprise me that such a sophisticated piece of hardware requires a
driver.

------
mbroncano
> But outside of those complaints, the Pro Display XDR stuns in every other
> metric it competes in, earning our Editors' Choice.

------
ngcc_hk
They amend it and hence the click bait title might be too click bait

“ [Editors' Note: We tweaked this review on Feb. 4, 2020, to clarify
compatibility details around the Pro Display XDR with Windows, Blackmagic
hardware, and Linux, as well as regarding details on the LED lighting
technology used.]”

Or a bit more detail in the article

“ It bears mentioning that because the XDR works only with Apple devices
except in some limited scenarios (according to Apple, you can work with the
XDR outside macOS in an SDI workflow via the Blackmagic SDI to DP Teranex box,
as well as in some Linux scenarios), we had to run a workaround to get CalMAN
working correctly,”

------
AdamJacobMuller
Title should be updated:

> Apple Pro Display XDR Review

> please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don't
> editorialize.

~~~
dmitrygr
But that is precisely the interesting point from the review!

~~~
dang
If you want to say what you think is important about a story, please do so via
a comment in the thread. Then your view will be on a level playing field with
others'. Don't use the title field to do it; that's editorializing, and breaks
the site guidelines, as AdamJacobMuller pointed out.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20%22level%20playing%20field%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

(Submitted title was "Apple Pro Display XDR does not support non-mac
computers".)

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
Thank you.

